# Ok. I'm lost.



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

Trying to go from stock 2.3.4 on my Mesmerize but am stuck with getting a a Status 7 while trying to install zip from sd card. I believe i'm using an old CWM and that could be the reason? Using CWM3_Voodoo that is in Section 6 of the How To Guide.

1) Should i be using a different CWM? which one and how do i update it from the one i have on now?
2) can i use any CM10 or 10.1 rom from Goo Manger that is for the Fascinate or Mesmerize?


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Go read the pinned guide by droidstyle. Section 4 has what you are looking for. You are going to need to use CWM fixed for CM7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's a link







http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/10728-[Guide]Installing-A-Rom/cwm-Recovery/root/or-Going-Back-To-Stock.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Make sure you don't Odin the Verizon eh03 in that guide. Only Odin mes specific tar files.

The cwm will work with the mez though.


----------

